# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > برنامه نویسی اسمبلی خانواده x86 >  ارتباط با میکروکنترلر ها
با سلام
آیا کسی می داند چگونه می شود در اسمبلی با میکروکنترلر ها ارتباط برقرار کرد؟

----------


## amir58

برای نمونه اگر یک میکروکنترلر از خانواده 8051 مثل AT89c51 را در نظر بگیریم برای ارتباط با یک کامپیوتر می توان از خط سریال آن و یک برنامه مستقر در حافظه این میکرو که این پایه از میکرو را می توان به یکی از پورتهای com از کامپیوتر وصل کرد با برنامه اسمبلی کامپیوتر دیتا را به این پورت ارسال یا از آن دریافت می کنیم . نکته در اینجاست که هر یک از برنامه های کامپیوتر و میکروکنترلر باید با هم هماهنگی داشته باشند برای این منظور می توان از اینتراپت پورت سریال میکروکنترلر که توسط کامپیوتر اینتراپت می شود استفاده کرد و یا از طریق پورت پرینتر که به یکی از پورتهای میکروکنترلر مثل p1 وصل می شود و  یکی از خطوط کنترلی پورت پرینتررا به یکی از پایه های اینتراپت خارجی میکروکنترلر مثل int0 به منظور اینتراپت کردن میکروکنترلر وصل می کنیم و بقیه کارها به عهده دو نرم افزار میکرو و کامپیوتر است .

----------


## Developer Programmer

عزیز می شه بگین این اطلاعات رو از کجا بدست آوردین لطفا ؟

----------


## Inprise

این دیگه چه سوالیه ؟ خوب طبیعی است که برای کار کردن با میکرو کنترلرها و ریزپردازنده ها باید در موردشون مطالعه کنی ! این روزها "اطلاعات" در مورد یک چیز رو چطوری میشه به دست آورد ؟

----



http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...83952?v=glance

یا این کتاب :

http://www.amazon.com/gp/reader/0071...52#reader-link

و شاید دهها کتاب فارسی نوشته/ترجمه شده در این مورد .

----------


## Developer Programmer

اینپرایز جون 
یه میکروکنترلر خوب و احیانا راحتتر واسه شروع کار سراغ دارین ؟
همین میکروکنترلرها که معرفی کردین واسه مبتدی خوبه ؟

----------


## amir58

من یک واحد ازمایشگاه ریزپردازنده که داشتم برای اولین بار در دانشگاه ما با میکروکنترلر ها به جای z80 کار شد البته کتاب مکنزی معرفی شد (به زبان اسمبلی )که کتاب بدی نیست کتابهای زیادی در مورد میکرو کنترلر خانواده 8051 (C و اسمبلی )موجود است . میکروکنترلر های سری pic نیز جالب هستند که ساخت شرکت میکرو چیپ است.

ضمنا به خاطر لینکهای مفیدی که در بالا برای برنامه نویسی به زبان C با میکروکنترلرها توسط Inprise
معرفی شده ممنونم. 

در ضمن برای شروع استفاده از IC های AT89C51  AT89C52 از شرکت اتمل که در بازار ایران یافت می شوند و یادگیری آن نیز ساده است می توان استفاده کرد. (سری 8051 ) :gift:  :heart:

----------


## RESEDENT_HACKER

ببین اول باید نحوه ارتاب دهی میکرو... رو دقیق بدونی

دوم ببینی که سرعت انتقال اطلاعاتت چقدر

سوم باتوجه به مورد دوم یکی از پورت ها رو انتخاب میکنی

بعد این پورت رو می تونی به عنوان یه گزرگاه به میکرو.. متصل کنی

فقط حواست باشه که فرمت انواع اطلاعاتت یکی باشه یا یه قرار داد واسه خودت بزار

در ضمن اکه از میکرو.. اینتل استفاده کنی میتونی حتی برنامه میکرو.. رو هم با C بویسی که کارت رو راحت کنه

البته تمامشون انطوری نیستن

موفق باشی
 :flower:

----------


## maryam63

لطفامشخصات تراشه های خانواده at89c52,at89c52,at89c1051,at89c1052را به صورت مقایسه ای بفرمایید.

----------


## maryam63

اگه براتون امکان داره ویژگیهای میکرو کنترل at89s51را در مقایسه با تراشه at89c51را لیست کنید.
در at89s51منظور از watchdog چیست و کاربرد آن ؟
از آشنایی با همه شما دوستان عزیز خوشحال شدم.

----------


## Asad.Safari

کتاب مزیدی با نام 8051 رو مطالعه کن !


موفق باشید

----------


## sonbol_1

> اگه براتون امکان داره ویژگیهای میکرو کنترل at89s51را در مقایسه با تراشه at89c51را لیست کنید.
> در at89s51منظور از watchdog چیست و کاربرد آن ؟
> از آشنایی با همه شما دوستان عزیز خوشحال شدم.


 :تشویق:  لطف کنید ÷اسخ دهید؟

----------


## sonbol_1

اگه براتون امکان داره ویژگیهای میکرو کنترل at89s51را در مقایسه با تراشه at89c51را لیست کنید.
در at89s51منظور از watchdog چیست و کاربرد آن ؟
از آشنایی با همه شما دوستان عزیز خوشحال شدم

----------


## sonbol_1

> لطف کنید ÷اسخ دهید؟


لطفامشخصات تراشه های خانواده at89c52,at89c52,at89c1051,at89c1052را به صورت مقایسه ای بفرمایید.

----------


## sonbol_1

لطفامشخصات تراشه های خانواده at89c52,at89c52,at89c1051,at89c1052را به صورت مقایسه ای بفرمایید.

----------


## sonbol_1

اگه براتون امکان داره ویژگیهای میکرو کنترل at89s51را در مقایسه با تراشه at89c51را لیست کنید.
در at89s51منظور از watchdog چیست و کاربرد آن ؟
از آشنایی با همه شما دوستان عزیز خوشحال شدم.

----------


## sonbol_1

اگه براتون امکان داره ویژگیهای میکرو کنترل at89s51را در مقایسه با تراشه at89c51را لیست کنید.
در at89s51منظور از watchdog چیست و کاربرد آن ؟
از آشنایی با همه شما دوستان عزیز خوشحال شدم.

----------


## Developer Programmer

آف تاپیک :
ارسال پست های متوالی به منظور بالا کشیدن تاپیک، خلاف مقررات سایته.
این کار میتونه منجر به اخراجت از سایت بشه.... پستهای اضافی رو پاک کن

----------


## choobin84

> اگه براتون امکان داره ویژگیهای میکرو کنترل at89s51را در مقایسه با تراشه at89c51را لیست کنید.
> در at89s51منظور از watchdog چیست و کاربرد آن ؟
> از آشنایی با همه شما دوستان عزیز خوشحال شدم.


مدار Watchdog یا سگ نگهبان در کامپیوتر باعث می شود که اطمینان حاصل کنیم که همواره کامپیوتر در حال اجرای برنامه است.
هنگامی که میکرو متوقف شده و عملا هیچ کار مفیدی انجام نمی دهد وظیفه این مدار Reset  کردن سیستم می باشد.
سیستم دیجیتال باید هر چند وقت به چند وقت سیگنال تحریکی به مدار Watchdog ارسال نماید تا نشان دهد کماکان به اجرای برنامه مشغول است. اگر این امر صورت نگیرد مدار فرا نشانده می شود.
در این مواقع مدار Watchdog می تواند میکروکنترلی را که از کنترل خارج شده است ، مجددا عملیاتی نماید.
مدار مزبور را می توان توسط یک اسیلاتور مونو استابل یا شمارنده نزولی با قابلیت بار زدن مجدد اطلاعات پیاده سازی نمود.در صورتی که بازه زمانی خاتمه یابد یا شمارنده نزولی صفر شود میکرو  Reset  می شود.

----------


## DrLiLi

خوب میتونید از این جاها بهترین اطلاعات ممکن رو در مورد هر میکرویی که می خواهین بدست بیارین،
www.atmel.com
www.microchip.com

در ضمن سریع ترین راه برای رسیدن به طراحی یک embeded system مبتنی بر میکروکنترلر، مراجعه به اطلاعات اصلی شرکت سازنده ی اونه ...

البته باید بگم علاوه بر این دو کمپانی کمپانیهای دیگه ای هم هستند که میکرو میزنن اما این دوتا general تر کار می کنن، 

در مقایسه ی این دوتا هم باید بگم (به عنوان کسی که با هر دو کار کرده) Atmel جدیداً خیلی قویتر و عملی تر کار کرده featureهای بالاتر با قیمت کمتر 

برای مقایسه بین محصولات هر کدام هم می تونید به سایت مربوطه مراجعه کنید و مقایسه های اجمالی اونجا رو بررسی کنید

موفق باشید

----------


## DAMAVAND

> سلام لطفا کتابی در زمینه میکروکنترلر pic معرفی کنید . آیا این میکروکنترلر در بازار پیدا میشه؟


میکروکنترولرهای PIC
کانون نشر علوم
بله خوب هم پیدا میشه!!!!

----------


## majid18210

اگر می شه اطلاعاتی در مورد میکروکنترلر های کارت هوشمند بدید.

----------


## Asad.Safari

> اگر می شه اطلاعاتی در مورد میکروکنترلر های کارت هوشمند بدید.


میکروکنترل کارت هوشمند ؟؟؟

کارت ها هوشمند به چند نوع می باشند !
یک دسته که فقط حافطه دارند و یه دسته هم فقط پروسسر دارند و یه دست هم ترکیبی از این دوتا .
من تا حالا میکروکنترلر کارت هوشمند نشنیده ام !؟!؟!

موفق باشید

----------


## Developer Programmer

> کارت هوشمند نشنیده ام


کارت هوشمند سوخت چی ؟!

----------


## Asad.Safari

آقا افشین ,  اولا من خیلی خرسندم که با شما که همشهری خودمون هستی ملاقات میکنم .

دوما : شما چرا یه بخش صحبت من رو نقل قول کردین ؟؟؟ من گفتم که من لفظ میکروکنترلر رو تو مبحث کارت هوشمند نشنیده ام . و اما کارت هوشمند سوخت , این کارت ها ,  همون javaCard می باشد که تکنولوژی ساخت اونا با جاوا است .  یعنی شما میتونید applet های خودتون روی کارت اجرا نمایید.


موفق باشید

----------


## mhmmdshirazi

بنظر من میکرو کنترلر های AVR که در اصل با c برنامه ریزی می شن خیلی بهتره.

----------

